# Tacometro digital dispay



## nsblenin (Ene 11, 2009)

Alguien a probado o a montado algun tacometro que se vea las rpm en un display?

Se puede hacer un tacometro que no necesite calibracion es decir que lo montes i ya te da las rpm exactas?


----------



## BUSHELL (Ene 12, 2009)

http://www.josepino.com/pic_projects/indexsp.pl?tachometer.jps


No sé si funcione, pero parece que si.

Saludos.


----------



## nsblenin (Ene 12, 2009)

http://www.josepino.com/pic_projects/indexsp.pl?tachometer_driver.jps

si este ya lo he visto. he visto todos los que estan en internet i este me gusta bastante aunque no se si es solo teorico si se ha probado.

la pregunta es:

El potenciometro es para ajustar la lectura que como patron tenemos generalmente de los vehiculos que tienen el tacometro analogo. Por ejemplo: si el tacometro analogo esta en 1,000 RPM, al medit con un tester la salida del pin 5 tendra una lectura de 1 Volt. Si no es asi, hay que ajustar el potenciometro de 500k y quedara calibrado. 

¿que pasa si no tengo medidor de rpm en mi moto?
¿hay alguna manera de hacerme un tacometro donde no haya potenciometros?

gracias


----------



## pepechip (Ene 13, 2009)

Me ha llamado mucho la atensión la forma de conectar el display al micro:





No lleva resistencias de polarizacion, y el anodo o el catodo comun no lleva transistor.
Me supongo que para tener que representar cualquier numero solo puede hacer encendido un segmento de un display, ya que si dijeramos de encender los 8 segmentos superariamos la corriente que necesita el comun del display. Asi para visualizar el numero 8888 se realizara mediante 28 secuencias (4 digitos x 7 segmentos).


----------

